# Favorite Workout Songs??



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Guys!! Just wanted to start a thread of what you like to work out too. Any songs that get you more motivated then others?? I always find its fun to start a thread like this to give the rest of us ideas to what we could download for our ipods when we get tired with what we have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A few that are at the top of my head right now are:

-Britney Spears - Womanizer
-Kanye West - Stronger
-Pittbull - Krazy
-Calabria 2007
-Madonna feat. Justin Timberlake - 4 Minutes


hmm..thats all that I can think about at this moment as I am at work and not infront of my ipod. I will add some more of my favorites later...


----------



## Kayteuk (Nov 14, 2008)

Its wierd, but I love some Taylor swift when im running.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Nov 14, 2008)

Katyeuk - Interesting I just bought her new album when it came out on itunes on tuesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have to at "Let it Rock"  Kevin Rudolf Ft Lil Wayne it has energy!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Yah "let it rock" is another good one!!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (Jan 4, 2009)

Ballroom Blitz xD


----------



## COBI (Jan 4, 2009)

As an instructor, my ipod for the gym is loaded with mixed designed for class.  They work out great for my personal workouts, too, because the beats per minute is typically faster, the beats enhanced and there are no breaks or fades between songs.  My favorites are from www.getfitmixes.com, www.sassyworkshops.com and "Rogue Underground" (http://www.youtube.com/user/Rogueunderground).

The nice thing about Rogue's and the Turbo Kick CDs that I have is the interval/timing; after the warm-up, the songs break at about 2 min, 1 min, 2 min, 1 min and so on.  This allows me to do intervals without keeping track of time myself.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_ 
A few that are at the top of my head right now are:

-Britney Spears - Womanizer
-Kanye West - Stronger
-Pittbull - Krazy
-Calabria 2007
-Madonna feat. Justin Timberlake - 4 Minutes
_

 
I went and downloaded some britney songs after reading this post even though I usually don't listen to her. Surprisingly,the beats are really good for working out to!


----------



## BloodyWellRight (May 3, 2009)

One Day More - Les Miserables
Moonlight Shadow - DJ Mystik
Over the hills and far away - Nightwish
You Can't Stop the Beat - Hairspray
Time Warp - Rocky Horror

I'm a musical junkie ^_^


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

I like to workout to upbeat musicals... but sometimes I'll end my workout with pussycat dolls- dontcha... something about the competitiveness of being hotter than the possible mistress makes it easier to finish a routine. Perhaps not the most stable decision I've made, but hey, it works.


----------



## Pnk85 (May 27, 2009)

N.E.R.D-Everyone Nose
The Black Eyed Peas-Boom Boom Pow
Peaches-Boys Wanna be Her
Keri Hilson-Turn my Swag on


I'll add more when I have my iPod nearby with my workout playlists, these are just songs I remember off the top of my head.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 27, 2009)

Anything by Michael Jackson. Especially Unbreakable-I don't know, it just always makes me work harder,lol. I also like listening to Movie Scores when I work out.


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 21, 2009)

Linkin Park
Simple Plan
Black Eyed Peas
Ashlee Simpson (some of it)
Beyonce's (fast ones)
Britney
Hinder
Rhiana
J Lo
Fergie
Gwen Stefani 
No Doubt
Pink...

I can't think of anymore.


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hotel Yorba - The White Stripes
Machine - Regina Spektor
The Big Guns - Jenny Lewis
Time Warp - Rocky Horror Picture Show
Saw Red - Sublime w/No Doubt


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow- black eyed peas
Bodies- Drowning pool
If you seek Amy- britney spears


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 30, 2009)

I change music a lot but these are my go-to songs when I need a boost.

Ice cube - You can do it
Salt n Pepa - Push It
Irene Cara - Flashdance lol

Lately I like MJ, Black Eyed Peas and Pitbull


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't believe no one said this but:

Kanye West- Workout Plan!

Also, Fergie- Barracuda, Faded by Soul Decision, Single- NKOTB


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

All I do-B5
Days Go By-Dirty Vegas
Sandstom-Darude
Maneater-Nelly Furtado
Hot Like We-C'ecile
Temperature-Sean Paul
King of The Dancehall-Beenie Man
'Jook Gyal - Elephant Man & Twista
Move Your Body - Nina Sky
Dip It Low-Christina Milian
Dirty-Christina Aguilera & Redman


----------



## shedonna (Sep 26, 2009)

Reggae and rock make workouts bearable for me. These are a few..

(rap/underground) I`m So Fly - Meek Mill
Spaz - N.E.R.D.
Light Your Ass On Fire - The Neptunes
Go - Common
Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix
Fire in Freetown - K`naan
Sister Moon - Herbie Hancock Ft. Sting (a little slow; use when pacing)
Casa Bey - Mos Def


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 26, 2009)

I haven't had time recently to work out but when I used to my favorite would be Kylie Minogue the album that had "Can't Get You Out of My Head" on it.  That's a great work out cd.  I love it.


----------



## sideculture (Sep 12, 2012)

I love Feiticeira by Deftones and Remember The Name by Fort Minor.


----------



## ibreakhearts66 (Nov 14, 2012)

My absolute go-to for workouts in electronic dance music sets from shows. They can range from 30 mins to 2 hours, and really keep me motivated. Knife Party's set from EDC 2012 (Electric Daisy Carnival) is my favorite for running.

  	Random song off the top of my head--The Fighter by Gym Class Heroes


----------



## smiley13tree (Dec 11, 2012)

anything by Katy Perry!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

Taylor Swift- I knew you were trouble
  	Bruno Mars- Locked out of heaven, Moonshine
  	Christina Aguilera- Your body, Let there be Love
  	Kelly Clarkson- Catch my breath, You Love me
  	Katy Perry- Part of me


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

Anything by Britney Spears or Kanye West. It has to be super dancey and fun or angry, lol. It motivates me!


----------



## therapeuticglam (May 23, 2013)

Any songs with and up-beat tune.


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 3, 2013)

I heard Daft Punk -  Doin' it Right.  Love it!  Florida Georgia Line - Cruise  I also have random dubstep too, even though I'm not a huge fan.


----------

